# old trailer with no lug nuts, axle nut holds wheel/tire on



## rpijan (Jul 11, 2013)

I just purchased a boat/trailer combo and the trailer needs work. Its really old and has coil springs and is super bouncy. I need to move the axle back to fix that I believe but it's super loud when driving, I hear things that sound loose and clanking around. I wiggled the wheels today and there is a ton of play. Only an axle nut holds the wheel on, there are no lug nuts. There is a gap between the inside of the wheel and the axle; not sure of the bearing wasn't pushed back all the way or what. Should I just find replacement bearings for this or is there a better alternative or conversion without spending a lot of money? I don't mind buying two hubs already assembled if that would work; even though there aren't hubs now.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jul 11, 2013)

I did this conversion on an old trailer about 15 to 20 years ago. My rim rusted out and I couldnt find a replacement. I bought new hubs from Northern I think, and rims and tires from Walmart. If I remember correctly I had to modify the castle nuts to fit but other than that it wasnt a bad job. Used that old boat for about 10 years as my electric lake fishing boat. My trailer had a torsion axle not coils though. Hope this helps .


----------



## sawmill (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know how much you have in it but if it was me, figure up the cost of hubs and rims you can probably find another trailer for less money. Coil springs are not as stiff as leaf spring. My son just went thru this and he ended up getting a different trailer cheaper than the cost of parts


----------

